# 10lber caught at AEP



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I was at Buckeye Outdoors the other day and saw the picture of the Black BassMaster holding his 10lber. I was there that same weekend and wanted to share my catch. It's just been bugging me for some reason but that same weekend I caught a 23 1/2inch, 24inch and 24 1/2inch largemouths. We didn't have scales but did take pics. Here they are.

 
24 1/2incher on a Senko

 
23incher on a JigNpig

 
23 1/2incher on Jig n Pig

I don't know where the 24 1/2incher would stand up to his but she was a monster, but the 24incher had a better girth. Ready to get back down there and catch some more PIGS! I do think the state record is and will be caught at AEP within the next few years. This last year was great for big fish and all where released. Tight Lines


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

shy of the state record by about 3 lbs and some ounces! but if you want to have any hope of having a state record being caught, then make sure you pass around the word to not keep any of these 24+ inch fish. the state was caught at a private pond.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> shy of the state record by about 3 lbs and some ounces! but if you want to have any hope of having a state record being caught, then make sure you pass around the word to not keep any of these 24+ inch fish. the state was caught at a private pond.


Jealous 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Spring is just around the corner the Ohio Power/AEP ReCreationland threads begin
Thanks FishJunky!!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Caught 5 five that weekend that where 19 1/2 to 24 1/2 all let go to be caught again. Hey Mushroom, we really need to hook up this year down there. Heard you met some friends of mine.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

this reminds me of those cell phone commercials where the guys already know what happened except in the commercials, the info they are getting is only a few seconds old. this is old news by almost a year if im not mistaken.

there is a great interview with the guy that caught that beast on www.ohiobassblog.com


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Old news that is definitely worth resurrecting in the middle of the Winter!

I think the point is that there were a slew of massive bass caught that weekend at AEP. The monsters by FishJunky, two monsters caught by me (22.5" and 23.5"), and several other 22" bass caught by people in our group. It was perfect timing!

We released all of our bass. I've posted this opinion before, but I'll reiterate that I believe more and more people are releasing quality AEP bass, which is why we have been catching more hog-size bass at AEP year over year. I'm sure mild winters help too...


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ive fished down there for 20 plus yrs. Theres a 10lb plus caught every yr. Ive never had 1, but have had many many over 20 in. There fairly common if you know what ponds to fish. Congrats on your great weekend. Seems like there 12in or 20in plus. No in between. Like to go there this week. Jerkbait spinnerbait mania


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Fishjunky...

If you don't mind my asking.....what time of year was that? By the way you're bundled it was either early or late in year. I just wonder what month?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

If I remember correctly this was early spring. But I will let him tell ya. I remember I went down shortly after his great weekend, however nowhere near the results he had. Man you guys tore it up!



pastorchris said:


> Fishjunky...
> 
> If you don't mind my asking.....what time of year was that? By the way you're bundled it was either early or late in year. I just wonder what month?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

http://ohiobassblog.com/2011/05/10/10lb-ohio-bass/


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

FishJunky, I did they were fishing and I was mushroom hunting we all promised not to discuss the location as they caught some pigs and I found a real nice patch of shrooms.
I was just down there today driving around checking on my property. All camps are still closed until April except G & H. Looking forward to April, shoot me a PM when you guys plan your first trip.
No ice on any of the ponds, didn't figure there would be just letting everyone know.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is the interview article with the 10lber.

The Ohio Record Largemouth: One Man's Pursuit

http://ohiobassblog.com/2011/11/16/the-ohio-record-largemouth-one-mans-pursuit/


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

pastorchris, it was April 30th.


----------

